# uscutter laserpoint-cannot output to cutter



## hustleb (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok so I got my uscutter laserpoint cutter yesterday.. first issue is that nothing is coming up on the lcd display screen.. I pushed the online button, the arrow buttons, the test button.. nothing happens.. second issue is when I try to cut something I get an error that says cannot output to cutter, error initalizing cutter.. I tried turning the cutter off and on, unplugging it, reinstalling sign blazed and cheked to make sure the usb port was right none of that worked.. I tried callins uscutter, can't get a live person in tech support..only way 2 get a person is in sales dept. And they couldn't help.. I really need 2 get this thing working to fulfill my orders.. any and all help is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow...you may want to try thier forums, which is accessible through USCutter Vinyl Cutters, Supplies, and Sign-Making Equipment Call them again and see if you can get in contact with Mr. Ken Imes. He helped me A WHOLE lot when with my laserpoint.


----------



## OutlawCustom (Apr 7, 2009)

From the sound of it your cutter is dead. You should have a display the minute you turn it on. It scrolls through some stuff then sets itself to On Line. The "cannot output to cutter" means that your computer can't communicate with the cutter. Nothing you do on the computer side (reinstalling software, etc) will get it going.

I've had my LP24 for about a week now and I'm very happy with it. I'm still dialing in the calibration and learning my way around but I see having a LOT of fun with the unit. My biggest "change" was upgrading to Flexi - the SBE software is, IMHO, complete crap that seemed to be nothing but work-arounds. It was an unplanned expense but, honestly, has made my cutting process infinitely easier.

TDP's advice is good. Get on the USCutter Forums and leave a post there. I think you can also get Ken's Email and shoot him something directly. He's most knowledgable and very helpful. Good luck with it!


----------



## hustleb (Mar 25, 2009)

OutlawCustom said:


> From the sound of it your cutter is dead. You should have a display the minute you turn it on. It scrolls through some stuff then sets itself to On Line. The "cannot output to cutter" means that your computer can't communicate with the cutter. Nothing you do on the computer side (reinstalling software, etc) will get it going.


Thanks.. I just really hope its not dead, and dont know what would have caused that to happen.. when i first got it the display was working but it still wouldnt cut so i turned it off and took a break for a while when i went back and turned it back on nothing was coming up.. i'm really getting frustrated with uscutter because i cant reach a person in their tech support dept. i could rach a person if i choose sales or any other opetion but no one in those departments could help me,.. they tell me to submit a ticket which apparently takes days to get a response.. ahh!!


----------



## OutlawCustom (Apr 7, 2009)

Sent you a message with an Email that should help, Hustleb. If the fan is working but the display isn't then it may be a popped fuse. If nothing's working now then it's a bad power supply. I do computer tech work so I'd be digging around inside looking for burnt bits, but this isn't something most people are qualified or comfortable doing. My bet would be on something being broken from the factory and the unit's needing to be replaced. Ken should be able to help you with this fairly easily.

As for USCutter, from what I've read they're "okay" but not "spectacular". Definitely better than many of the other "value cutters" out there and they seem to be a good and popular starting machine. That was what motivated my decision to go with them. Ultimately I plan to own Roland but, for the time being as I learn my way around the busines and how things work, the USC seems to be a good machine to roll with.


----------



## hustleb (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah i got kens email and got a quick response.. i guess i shoulda did that yesterday maybe i'd be cutting by now.. i got it online.. the carriage was pressed up against the red kill button that i knew nothing about.. still wont cut though.. now it says sending to cutter but nothing happens.. ken and i are emailing back and fourth trying to figure that out now.. thanks everybody


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Yup- we are close...


----------



## OutlawCustom (Apr 7, 2009)

That's good to hear! Thanks for jumping in, Ken!

I couldn't get mine to cut the first night I got it. After several hours I gave up and called it a night. The next morning it worked fine. Go figure.  I'm sure I was missing something because I was tired. Now it's all good-to-go and fun to play with. My website's coming together and clients are starting to find me via referrals and cards. I can't wait to get up to speed with production!

Good luck with yours - you're in good hands now!


----------



## hustleb (Mar 25, 2009)

ok i just did my first cut.. after unplugging usb and restarting computer it worked! but now im afraid to unplug it to take my laptop home tonight.. lol.. but thanks everyone for all the help! cant wait to come in tomorrow and get to work on these tees!


----------



## hawthorne prints (Apr 6, 2009)

i got my 24in lp about 8 weeks a go.... i love it.....ken was a big help to me when i was having problems.....thanks ken....levi is cool too.....i use coreldraw to build my art and then i cut and paste the image to sign blazer......then i go to cutter button......and then the cut button.....seems to work for me....


----------



## OutlawCustom (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm actually wondering if it's a restart-after-installation issue (with regards to the USB in particular).

Honestly, HustleB, now that you've done that, I'd be willing to bet it'll work fine for you from now on.

Let us know how you make out, k?


----------



## Preston wyatt (May 13, 2009)

Hi
I kinda have the same problem, I have installed everything and tred a couple of other downloads with no results. When it comes up on the screen says sending to cutter , it does nothing...
Like it is not reconizing the cutter or something. It doesn't say that there is an error.
But It just don't cut .
Any help would be appreciated.
thanks
Preston


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

im curious to those who have the laserpoint to how good the contour cutting is.

i cut thick(18 mil) decals and it is wearing out my machine,for the price of a us it wouldnt be that much of a hit if i needed to replace it every year or so. How accurate and reliable is this machine

thanks in advance


----------



## hustleb (Mar 25, 2009)

check and see if the blade carrier is too far to one side where its pressing up agains the little red emergency stop button.. that was my problem


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Preston wyatt said:


> Hi
> I kinda have the same problem, I have installed everything and tred a couple of other downloads with no results. When it comes up on the screen says sending to cutter , it does nothing...
> Like it is not reconizing the cutter or something. It doesn't say that there is an error.
> But It just don't cut .
> ...


Hi Preston, make sure that you have the com port properly set up in SignBlazer under cutter, cutter setup. I'm using the serial port and mine is Blazer.comm3. If not set up correctly the system won't detect the cutter. Don't neglect the US Cutter forums or the US Cutter Support system which issues a support ticket for each support request, you'll find both here, http://www.uscutter.com/. Both are indispensable. Hope this helps.


----------



## Preston wyatt (May 13, 2009)

thanks. I had already checked to make sure the carriage wasn't against the red button, I'd read that on one of the threads somewhere.

The only ports this laptop had was usb, so after reading all the problems people have with the usb ports, it's now hooked up to the desktop via lpt with no other printers installed and still the same thing Signblazer acts like and says it's sending to the cutter but nothing happens.

Thanks for the other links. My wife has been looking through all those threads and still has not come up with any answers as to why this is happening.

Preston


----------



## mb33139 (Mar 20, 2009)

In your post, you mention "lpt" which, if memory serves me correctly, is a printer/parallel port. Are you now connecting to a "serial" port? These are usually male DB9 connectors (though sometimes DB25). You can test your serial port by connecting a serial cable and shorting pins 2 and 3 together. From there, go to a terminal program (like hyperterminal), set it to direct to com port, disable flow control and type some letters. If you get double characters, the port works and the problem is clearly the Laserpoint.


I actually just got a Laserpoint myself and am not encouraged by the unit so far at all. In my case, I cannot get it out of "On Line Mode". Pushing the control panel buttons do nothing... ugh. Waiting for US Cutter support to respond to a ticket is like watching paint dry.





Preston wyatt said:


> thanks. I had already checked to make sure the carriage wasn't against the red button, I'd read that on one of the threads somewhere.
> 
> The only ports this laptop had was usb, so after reading all the problems people have with the usb ports, it's now hooked up to the desktop via lpt with no other printers installed and still the same thing Signblazer acts like and says it's sending to the cutter but nothing happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Preston wyatt (May 13, 2009)

I have been trying everything still no luck.
I found where I didn't have a ground wire hooked up
and still no luck.


----------



## Preston wyatt (May 13, 2009)

Still waiting on a ticket also


----------



## OuttaPlace (Oct 11, 2007)

preston,

I had the same exact problems u are having. first you need to make sure you select the correct com settings in SB. The you also need to go to your device manager, select ports, find the one for your cutter and make sure you set the controls the same as you have in SB. once I got this figured out it has worked like a charm.

Also dont know if this was mentioned or not ( sry didnt read all the replies) but the cables that come with your cutter are junk. you need to replace them with new quality ones.

Hope this helps

Outta


----------



## Preston wyatt (May 13, 2009)

thanks 
going to buy some cables right now


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

If a serial cable is not available locally, HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more! has excellent cables at low prices. Just be sure to get the right one for your machine.


----------



## OutlawCustom (Apr 7, 2009)

OuttaPlace is dead-on! I completely forgot that I had to toss the cables that came with the LP24. They, like so many "freebie" cables included with products today, are virtually worthless. I appreciate the manufacturer's gesture by including them but, honestly, it causes more grief because you get everything hooked up and then it doesn't work and you have no idea why.

If you have a printer or other USB device you KNOW is working try swapping in that cable just to test with. If that solves your problem then you know you just have to go pick up a good, quality USB cable for your cutter.


----------



## Preston wyatt (May 13, 2009)

OuttaPlace said:


> preston,
> 
> I had the same exact problems u are having. first you need to make sure you select the correct com settings in SB. The you also need to go to your device manager, select ports, find the one for your cutter and make sure you set the controls the same as you have in SB. once I got this figured out it has worked like a charm.
> 
> ...


Yes, have checked the com/port settings. If the wrong one is selected Signblazer says there's no cutter.. so I know those are correct. Have tried with old cables to the desktop that we knew were working - still no output. Signblazer does send to the cutter but it just does nothing.

I bought a new usb/serial cord for the laptop since it only has usb ports, but that was a no go either. Installed the drivers from the us cutter site but it did not work either. Followed their directions and a port does not show up. 

The answer to my ticket was worthless. Apparently the only solution they had was they needed remote access to my PC, which would have to be my wifes since the usb drivers dont work for the laptop. She does online work for another company and says no way to anyone remotely accessing her pc so I guess this was just a waste of money on my part. It's been so frustrating.

It makes no sense that something that should be so simple just does not work.

I've tried every suggestion given both here and every help thread I've found.
Preston


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Have you tried the US Cutter forum? USCutter Vinyl Cutter and Sign Making Forum - Index


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I went to the website for the USB company and DLed the driver, uninstalled the driver that came on the disk with my LP. The new driver worked like a champ. I am using the same USB cable that came with the unit and I am connecting to a laptop. After a few months I began to have problems with the cutter not getting all the data part way through a cut. I researched solutions on the USCutter forums and tried the easier one (grounding everything) It works great again! Still for me to test is the contour cutting if I can ever get some free time! This cutter has made me a mint, so don't give up


----------



## OuttaPlace (Oct 11, 2007)

Preston wyatt said:


> Yes, have checked the com/port settings. If the wrong one is selected Signblazer says there's no cutter.. so I know those are correct. Preston


 
did you check in your device manager settings for your pc? you need to make sure those settings match the settings for the cutter. you need to make sure the bits per sec are the same. and flow control is the same. all of it. if you still have a problem try using a different flow control option. just make sure to change the setting in both the software and your pc's device manager.

Sounds like a pain i know But i assure you I had the exact same problem u discribed and this is what it took to fix them.


----------



## Preston wyatt (May 13, 2009)

Yes have checked all of that.
Got a response from Howard at uscutter and he was awsome.
But still the same thing. Probably have a bad board or something.
At least I dont feel so stupid , cause he went thru the same thing and then some.
He spent an hour or so trying to help also...
I really appreciate all of the responces I got ...
You guys are great...

So should I just buy another cutter or try to fix this one ?
Are the laser point ones better ?
What is the difference ?
thanks
Preston


----------



## OutlawCustom (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, if this is something you can get fixed easily, you might just want to go for it. A new unit isn't that expensive, all things considered. As for the LaserPoint being better, I think that's subjective. While it's not a Roland, it's about 1/3 the price and has some nice features in and of itself - that's really a decision you have to make. Personally, I'm quite happy with my LP24 (though I, too, had a fight to get it running when it first arrived). I'm considering an LP48 at some point in the future but, then again, I'm also eying several Roland units as well and it'll be a question of what I'm doing and planning to do vs my budget (and insatiable desire to own really cool pieces of equipment! ).


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

When it comes to vinyl cutters your only limited by your imagination and your bank balance!!! That second one can be a pain sometimes. My LaserPoint has worked very well. Had it about a year. Only problems with the machine so far have all been operator error. Darn, that operator!


----------



## OutlawCustom (Apr 7, 2009)

Operators _can_ be kinda problematic. Fools, however, are much more dangerous. And every time they make a product foolproof, someone has to go and upgrade the fool... For now, I just need to stretch the budget a bit more to get me going on this! ;-p


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Buyers Beware!
I read this post to make my recent decision to buy a USCutter Laserpoint 24. I am lucky, I have had success with my plotter, due to good support posts on USCutters support forum. There has been some recent changes at USCutter, please see this post:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t99172.html


----------

